# All my purple pigments + Steamy



## ashley_v85 (Apr 13, 2006)

I decided to use all of my purple pigments today (besides Pink Pearl, which is kinda purpley, at least on me). 





My eyelashes look all kinds of crazy there, haha. 


























Sorry for the two kissy face pictures...they're pretty much the only ones that came out semi-decent, haha. 

Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Gracious Me s/s
Lovely Lily pigment
Violet pigment
Grape pigment
Deep Purple pigment
Kitchmas pigment
Frost pigment
Beauty Marked e/s
Steamy e/s
Espresso e/s on brows
Violet Underground e/k
Maybelline Great Lash mascara

Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Petticoast MSF
Mocha blush
Physician's Formula concealer duo in Yellow/Light

Lips 
Pink Maribu l/s
Chromaliving chromeglass

I lost my Whirl l/l. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I find it! I seriously need to invest in some lip liners.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2006)

you're so pretty. it's not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love purples on you!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 13, 2006)

um. this is pretty much amazing


----------



## sTaRRYeYeD (Apr 13, 2006)

ONCE AGAiN MY FAVORiTE GiRLY!!! YOUR SO PRETTY AND YOUR MAKE UP iS ALWAYS ON POiNT!!! i STiLL HAVENT HAD ANY LUCK WiTH FiNDiNG THOSE PURRTY SPARKLY EYE-LASHES THAT YOU USED BEFORE!!! =[ BUT ANYWAY THE MAKE UP iS BEAUTiFUL LiKE ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 13, 2006)

Loving it as always! Purples are my fav, too.


----------



## arora (Apr 13, 2006)

really striking
you are so pretty


----------



## Pootle_around (Apr 13, 2006)

tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## star1692 (Apr 13, 2006)

i second the tutorial girlie!!  You are amazing...Always love you make up!! soo not fair


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 13, 2006)

3rd for the tut!   I'd love to know the placement of all those stunning colors!  You look beautiful in purple and the pouty lips are sexy!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2006)

wow. ur such a pretty girl and your makeup is FAB as usual!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, in combo with the purples, Steamy alsmost looks like Humid on you. But, it's hot no matter what color it is


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 13, 2006)

This looks great!  I love Pink Maribu


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 13, 2006)

Always fab! Beautiful.


----------



## user4 (Apr 13, 2006)

do u always lose lipliners??? how do u manage that??? lmao... anyways the look is gorgeous as usual!!!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hot! Hot! Hot! And I Totally Agree A Tutorial Will Be Rocking From You!


----------



## oblivion (Apr 13, 2006)

U look so beautiful!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 13, 2006)

I reallly love this!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_do u always lose lipliners??? how do u manage that??? lmao... anyways the look is gorgeous as usual!!!!!_

 
I lose EVERYTHING. Haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you guys.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hahaha I won't have time to do a tutorial for a while (at least until after Easter), so I'll just tell you where the colors go. 

Bare Canvas: base. Use from lashline to brow, but don't apply heavily. 
Gracious Me: All over lid, and in crease. Then I blended it a bit with my finger. 
Lovely Lily: All over lower lid
Violet: Crease, extended upwards and outwards. 
Grape: Used to deepen just the crease
Deep Purple: Outer V and slightly into the crease in that area
Kitchmas: on outer side of brow...you can't really see it. It kinda blends in with the frost. 
Frost: Brow highlight and tearduct
Violet Underground e/k: Waterline and Upper liner
Beauty Marked e/s: I used this wet with a 266 brush to go over the Violet Underground on my upper lashline. 
Steamy: Lower liner.


----------



## kradge79 (Apr 13, 2006)

Love love love...so hot!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## oooooooo (Apr 13, 2006)

soooooooo pretty...
what did u use on lower lashes.......under steamy


----------



## shamelessmuse (Apr 13, 2006)

stunning!  you have the perfect shape of eyes, so jealous!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 14, 2006)

wow love it


----------



## snickrs (Apr 14, 2006)

i jus love it..purples are my fave next to pinks and greens


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oooooooo* 
_soooooooo pretty...
what did u use on lower lashes.......under steamy_

 
Nothing. Just used it when the brush was semi-wet from rinsing it off.


----------



## Shellamia (Apr 14, 2006)

The purples looks beautiful on you- and the steamy just is the icing on the cake!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 15, 2006)

THe lips look awesome on you.


----------



## KJam (Apr 17, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 11, 2007)

that looks GREAT!!!  I love purples, I would never of thought of using the green but it looks great!! I have all the pigments you used so I'm going to try it, what color is the green?


----------



## simplykat (Jul 11, 2007)

i love the way you do your makeup! you're so beautiful


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 11, 2007)

That is so pretty!! I'm such a purple whore. I will buy almost any purple e/s.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

wow -- delicious.  your eyes look beautiful!


----------



## KTB (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_that looks GREAT!!! I love purples, I would never of thought of using the green but it looks great!! I have all the pigments you used so I'm going to try it, what color is the green?_

 
pretty sure it's Steamy


----------



## MkupTart (Jul 11, 2007)

The first word that came to mind when I saw the photos was "HOT". Purples look amazing on you.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 11, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 11, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## DevinGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Um...hot much?  This rocks.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 11, 2007)

Gorgeous!  You have amazing brows.  Oh, and P.S. please send me your Rancid poster.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 11, 2007)

your fotds just get better and better! I'd love to see a c-shock one from you


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 11, 2007)

Pretty, pretty, pretty!!


----------



## verdge (Jul 12, 2007)

i love this!!! I love the purple colors you used!!!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 12, 2007)

woooow!!!


----------



## zori (Jul 12, 2007)

This is gorgeous ... I love how purples look on you!


----------



## aeryss (Jul 12, 2007)

why didnt i comment this? O_O this looks really beautiful!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 12, 2007)

You are way too hot! Love it!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 12, 2007)

Dang girl, your eyes are smokin!!!! I really love it and I wish I could pull it off. Two thumbs waaaaay up


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 4, 2007)

OMFG!!!!!!!  Your eyes are absolutely amazing!!!  I agree, they are very perfectly shaped...and oh I just can't get over how good you blend!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 4, 2007)

This is hot, i'm really diggin' the purple.


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 4, 2007)

beautifulll!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

:woohoo: you rock!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

I love purples on you! you are gorgeous.


----------



## riacarolina (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 

 
_tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial tutorial! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG YES!!!! lol


----------



## vcanady (May 8, 2008)

Seriously, does your makeup EVER look bad? Lol, you are soo gorgeous, and your eyes look incredible!!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 9, 2008)

love this.. beautiful!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 9, 2008)

Amazing, I never thought purple eyes could be so cute, I think i might have to go out and buy some purples.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 9, 2008)

HOLY OLD SCHOOL! How did this come up? Lol. This is more than two years old!


----------



## smellyocheese (May 9, 2008)

you dyed your hair!! looks so great on you! and the makeup looks good too!


----------

